# REstarting HELP FASSTTT!!



## anESTis (Aug 29, 2005)

i had a tank with 5 fish in it and CC with live rock i went on a trip for 2 months and now i came back and everithing is dead. i want to restart take all CC off get playsand and a layer of livesand. my live rock has been sitting in a tank with dead fish and no filters working can i still use the live rock if non can i brush it and clean it and put it in as base rock? and what is the fastest bestest and cheapest way of maturing a tank?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

so lets get this right you left the fish while you went away for 2 months with not doing any wc's or feeding the fish?


----------



## merredeth (Aug 29, 2005)

*It's NOT April Fool's Day is it?*

This is a joke, right? 

I don't know about anyone else here, but my fish just aren't smart and agile enough to do their own water changes or go to my freezer for blood worms or krill. 

Denise M. 
(raising really stupid fish, or they are :withstup:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You haven't said what size tank it is, so I don't know it it's worth your bother to try to find the right kind of nonlive sand. The rocks should still be good as base rock at least, and biologically active.
Adding all livesand and enough live rock to fill your tank to 1/3 visual volume will cycle it in a week if the rock needs no curing.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

If this is a joke go by what oldsalt says but if it is i dnt think you deserve to keep fish!


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

ya chief you should be more responsible than that....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sure that anESTis didn't leave them unattended for two months. More than likely the persons feeding the fish just didn't have enough skill to keep them going for that long.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Could have been a guardsmen called out to duty..


----------



## merredeth (Aug 29, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Could have been a guardsmen called out to duty..


For only two months?????

Denise M.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol it happens, all the time, shorter time lengths and longer too just when their there longer usually hits the news.


----------

